# Lavadora Samsung no hace nada.



## Yecao (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola.

Primero que nada, quiero disculparme por daros la lata con semejante rollo y robaros vuestro tiempo teniendo en cuenta mis pocos conocimientos, pero siempre me apasionó este tema y esto es un problema que me trae de cabeza hace tiempo.

Hace unas semanas mi lavadora Samsung WF7702NAW hizo saltar el diferencial de casa en mitad de un lavado. Como no me había dado cuenta de que era la lavadora, lo volví a encender y al cabo de un par de minutos volvió a saltar. Volví a encenderlo y se me ocurrió mirar la lavadora, que funcionaba aparentemente con normalidad. A la tercera que saltó, me mosqueé bastante y lo encendí para mirar la lavadora justo después y descubrir que no tenía ninguna actividad. Al acercarme descubrí que todos los leds del panel frontal se encendían imperceptiblemente una fracción de segundo a intervalos de uno o dos segundos y no respondía a ningún botón, si la mantenía enchufada en ese estado unos minutos hacía saltar el diferencial.
A partir de ahí vino el técnico del SAT e hizo un presupuesto de 230 euracos por cambiar la placa principal y añadió que quizás el problema no se resolviera ahí y hubiera que cambiar algo más.
Como la fiesta me iba a costar, con suerte, poco menos que una lavadora nueva me dije: "a la mierda" y la abrí para echarle un ojo a la placa. Lo único que visualmente pude encontrar sospechoso fué algo de hollín en un condensador electrolítico y alrededores. Aunque no parecía haber nada quemado ni el condensador tenía mal aspecto, y dado que he cambiado algunos y es una tarea sencilla me dispuse a hacerme con uno de iguales características y hoy finalmente lo cambié. Al enchufarla ha sido como si no hubiera cambiado nada.

Ahora tengo mis dudas porque el hollín que digo era bastante fino y recubría algún componente más y la verdad es que me faltan conocimientos. Pienso que puede venir de la alimentación de la placa también. En fin, ¿alguna idea?.
Adjunto fotos de la vista general de la placa y el condensador que he cambiado, reconocible porque es axial y tiene un trozo de cinta adhesiva cubriendo la pata larga que baja por un lado. Cerca de dicho condensador hay lo que parece un condensador cerámico negro que también tenía bastante hollín pero no logro identificar, tiene grabado esto: SYP 12270.

Espero vuestros mensajes.
Miles de gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2014)

podes intentar reparar la placa 
primero retira los componentes chamuscados,
ves ese capacitor electrolitico azul ,mire si tiene un corto entre sus terminales,
seguramente abra uno o varios diodos zener en corto,retiralos,(la mayoría de las placas tiene 4 zener, uno de 5,2 y tres de 9 o 12 volt)
si el corto entre los terminales del capacitor ese continua , sigue la pista del vcc hasta el microcontrolador, y desuelda , mide la terminal vcc del micro con respecto a masa, si marca corto ,a comprar otra placa,
*************************
la mayoría de las veces en la placa solo se pone en corto los zener y componentes asociados,
alli tenes 5 volt y otra salida de 12 o 24 volt,en esa etapa hay que concentrarse ,pero solo si el micro esta bueno


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 28, 2014)

A mi opinion puede que se haya dañado la parte de alimentación y de ser así, puede que haya provocado un daño al micro, lo digo porque los led encienden y no responde a los botones.
Prueba ver si le llegan 5V al micro, si le llega mas de 5V da por sentado que se quema y chau placa. Si no hay 5V y da cero o un valor menor comienza midiendo el MOSFET que esta agarrado al disipador. Comenta lo que has medido y te seguiremos guiando que más hacer.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 29, 2014)

En mi humilde opinión antes de empeorar la situación por falta de conocimiento se lo debería mandar a un service o que le hagan el service en la casa.

Muy buenas las recomendaciones pero son recomendaciones para técnicos y el solicitante dijo no poseer los conocimientos requeridos. 
A nadie nos gusta pagar cuando no sabemos de algo pero mejor dejárselo a un profesional que hacerlo de Kamikase.


----------

